# QLD - Sprocket takes the pups.........



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

My goodness me, worth the wait Cav.
Looking forward to part 2


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

You catch many flies out there Cav?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome report Cav. When DI fires it fires. If a tuna lets you take even one turn of the reel off him after the first run, its a mac tuna. Longtails wont give an inch for the first ten minutes.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome redemption CAV


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Chris. Jumping hoops faster than we can count them. I could never have dreamed of a better result.

You are making SaltI look a bit cracked.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

This has made want to dust off the old yak and actually go for a paddle.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good weekend up the beach boys long tail all over the coast ha ha


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

What a weekend, It started with the tuna waiting for us when we rocked up at about 11am. I had the old prowler tuned up and loaded ready to go on the roof and it was the first thing off when we reached camp.
Had some fun trolling plastics, landed 2 longtail with the biggest going 1.02m. caught and released a horse of a mac tuna, 1 biteoff , missed a few and watched my new rod and reel shoot out of my front mounted railblazer, submarining after hitting the water like a torpedo, attached to a longtail 

Sunday morning was perfect, no wind, overcast with fog, very dark water. I left the plastics at home, I had enough tuna already and wanted to target spaniards and cobia with big xxl pillies. I had 2 hits for 2 spanish within cooee of the camp in the first hour, 1x95cm 1x107cm. I went after Cav, He was on tow with a tuna, to let him know I was heading wider to my cobia hot spot and low and behold half way there my floater was smashed. I had to wind up the drag on the reel salti loaned me to slow down it's first run before It spooled me. 2 more good runs and I saw what looked like a big striped dog in the water  close anyway, 135cm of beautiful spaniard any bigger and I wouldn't have got it in the esky.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn man those are some awesome fish,good shot of you and your bro with his tuna.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome stuff boys, I can't believe that prowler still floats!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

FML


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Watch out for the knee high surf Crakinator. :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome trip boys.

I'm just waiting for the footy draws to be finalised, then hopefully I can get back out there with you guys again.

How did the Prowler go Dave? Strong as ever?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Well done guys. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

It must be very hard to do surf entry's when the kayak has so much extra weight in it! Must be so out of whack!
Well done, loved the report. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Nice fish Coonawarra,seems like the pups have still need a bit more training.What rig you get the spaniards on mate?


Thanks mate, 2 on floated truturn gangs and 1 on a Safa rig.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish Coonawarra,seems like the pups have still need a bit more training.What rig you get the spaniards on mate?
> ...


How come Dave has no problems with the truturns Salti? Why can't you catch fish with them?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

mrwalker said:


> It must be very hard to do surf entry's when the kayak has so much extra weight in it! Must be so out of whack!
> Well done, loved the report. Cheers, Dave.


Surfing the prowler is easy with 25kgs of fish in the back. Helps to keep the nose up


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Why aren't you out there Crakinator in 20 knots SE'ers.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top trip,vid and pics Cav and gr8 spanish Dave, congrats on finding the mojo big time.
U got a licence 4 those guns Dave?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

carnster said:


> Top trip,vid and pics Cav and gr8 carp Dave, congrats on finding the mojo big time.
> U got a licence 4 those guns Dave?


Thanks Mate, good exercise lifting fish. Got a good sweat up out there, especially with the tuna


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

That's a awesome spot Sprocket  good write up fellas and looks like we may have to go on a trip ,Cav you on fire mate,Davo aka ( big dog with golden balls )


----------

